# New BIG SCARY SHOW: A look back at 2018



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW – WELCOME TO 2019
Episode 175!

Well, it’s 2019 and the Big Scary Show bids a fond farewell to 2018 as only we can, with another show chock full of news and information to keep you on top of the haunt industry. It may only be January, but we’re beginning the countdown to our 7th anniversary in April.
The Roundtable of Terror takes a final look back on 2018 as we discuss the various haunt adventures the (g)hosts had; from HAuNTcon in New Orleans, Transworld, Days of the Dead, MHC, Midsummer Scream, Horrorhound Weekend, Cedar Point, all the haunted houses in September and October, and much more. In addition, the (g)hosts make their predictions for 2019. How successful will they be?
There’s a brand-new Gruesome Giveaway for January. Storm brings us his usual rant in a Haunt Minute, Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, The Haunt Stru-metallist Jerry Vayne serves up some HOT tunes for this cold weather, and Vysther wraps up 2018 in his own unique way.
You might notice Meathook Jim is conspicuously absent in this episode. Jim lost his younger brother on January 1st so he’s taking time to be with family. Please keep him in your thoughts and he’ll be back soon.
We hid the body, but you’ll become an accomplice, just by listening to….THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music
Army of Walking Corpses - Crawl
BadJack Productions - Sanctuary of the Dammed
Creature Feature - Anerican Gothic

#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

